# New Metrolink Passes



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 16, 2011)

Metrolink Fares

NEW:

*7-Day Pass*

*Starting July 1, 2011*, the new 7-Day Pass will be available at all TVM's. The 7-Day Pass is good for seven consecutive days from the purchase date between a set origin and destination. The 7-Day Pass allows for customers to ride unlimited trips between an origin and destination station. The 7-Day Pass is priced at 7 one-way trips. Discounts apply for Senior/Disabled/Medicare (25% off) and Students (10% off). The 7-Day Pass is not available to purchase in advance.

*Weekend Pass*

*Starting July 1, 2011*, Metrolink will be offering a Weekend Pass for only $10. This pass allows for a rider to ride anytime, anywhere system-wide 7 p.m. Friday through Sunday at midnight. This pass includes free transfers to connecting rail or bus. The sale of these tickets will begin at 7 p.m. Friday. Press "Special Ticket" on the TVM screen and then "$10 Weekend Pass" to purchase.

*Monthly Pass *

Valid for unlimited travel between the origin and destination station during the calendar month printed on the pass. *Starting July 1, 2011*, Monthly Pass holders will also have the ability to ride any Metrolink train from Friday 7 p.m. through Sunday at midnight all weekend long, anywhere in the Metrolink system for no additional charge.

________________________

Friends and Family 4-Pack fare packages geared to weekend travelers will be discontinued on July 1, and 10-Trip Tickets will be discontinued this fall on a date to be announced.

The new weekend pass is very similar to Metra's, and I for one am really looking forward to making good use of it. Now if only the Ventura County Line had weekend service!


----------

